# Sightmark Boresights



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Sightmark Boresights*

You asked, we listened. We are now carrying *Sightmark Boresights*. Tested and recommended by the National Tactical Officers Association, the Sightmark® Boresight significantly reduces wasted cartridges and shells. Chamber the device in your rifle like a regular cartridge, and a red laser dot shows exactly where you're aiming. Simply adjust your sights or scope, and save your extra ammo for the hunt.

*Features*
Precision accuracy
Reliable and durable
Fastest gun zeroing and sighting system
Reduce wasted cartridges and shells
Compact and lightweight
Easy to pack and travel

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

